# Foot Pedal for my Bernina is crazy expensive!!



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

My sewing machine has been acting up for a while. The foot pedal controller is not acting right. You have to depress it all the way and then the machine goes....one speed though. I can't slow it down, and honestly the speed does not seem as fast as it should be. I checked on-line for a replacement pedal and they range from $99 to $159! So yesterday I got brave and opened it up. I took out the circuit board and found these little carbon trace thingies that slide on a part of the board are probably responsible for speed control and one of them was broken off. I love Google images. I had no clue how to order new ones since I didn't know what they were even called, so I used google images and put a description of what I was looking for and found it! 

Now to see if I can get the thing back together. Update to follow.


----------



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

I love it! Good for you...keep us posted


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I understand what you mean by the price. We looked for then sometime back and had sticker shock when we saw the price. Now we are very careful to put everything up when we are done so it can't accidentally get damaged. Berninas are not cheap to replace the parts on...  But they are work horses.. Good luck on your repairs and let us know how it turns out.

Elaine


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

thanks. I figure if this does not work, I'll locate a different brand foot pedal that has the same number of wires and the same voltage and replace the cord with my bernina's cord. Should work ok though, as long as I can get it back together.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Good luck on getting the part and putting it back together and working.
I think you will do just fine.


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

Maybe you already checked Ebay for foot pedals, sometimes they have them for less than the sewing store. I did get a used foot pedal for my Phaff serger from the sewing repair folks, so it was less than $30. Just an idea.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I did check Ebay and only found new ones. I have not looked for non-Bernina pedals yet though. I'll see if I can get this one going first. If not though, I found a youtube video where a guy explains how to get a new pedal (different brand) to work using the cord from the old one.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Ours had a bad cord, so DH bought an aftermarket pedal with cord. He was pretty unhappy with the way it worked (for $50 too). So he wired the existing pedal to the new cord.

The "new" pedal seemed to have two settings, and not a variable speed control. Though the aftermarket pedal DH just got for the 401 works very nicely. I don't think the pedal matters all that much - so wiring in a different one to the cord should be do-able. He got the one he really likes from Sew Classic. Not sure where he got the Bernina replacement - but it was from a seller on Ebay.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

If this repair does not work (but I am pretty sure it will as long as I can get it back together), I may just spring for a Bernina pedal. Its a nice machine and I need that variable speed feature! If I can locate a foot with variable speed and it has the same voltage and same number of wires, I may try it, but I hate to spend money and then not be happy with the results.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

You might check goodwill.com for a Bernina the same age as yours. They often sell for less than the price of the new pedal, depending on the model. I would spring for the new pedal if necessary too, I love my Bernina's. And my Janome's.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Mine got a short in it, too. I replaced it so I could hand the machine down to a daughter, but went out and promptly bought another brand. About the same time, no matter what stitch I chose, I would only get a straight stitch. There was a short somewhere in the motherboard. You don't want to know what that costs! Ugh!


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

thankfully, mine has no mother board. It's a very basic machine, model 1010. I think it's around 20 years old. 

Molly, that's an excellent idea. I will start checking the local thrift stores as well.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

well, poo. My long awaited carbon tracers finally arrived. I installed them, and as I was reassembling the foot pedal, I somehow managed to break them both. Those things are made of carbon and are as fragile as a pencil tip. So I am back to square one. I guess I need to locate a new foot pedal that I can afford. Boooo hooooo


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Rats!


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

Is this the one made in Italy? if so, my mother may have a foot pedal


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Kudzuvine, it was made in Switzerland.


----------

